# ~Dirty Little Monkey~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, you all might regret that I fixed my camera! Because you are in for a whole lot of pictures & videos! haha :lol:

I would like to show you why it is that Chanel needs so many winter coats, lol.
She goes on 4-5 daily long walks, and this season 99% of the time comes back
home looking like the dirtiest little thing! So literally after each walk I must
wash her jacket, therefore we easily go through 4-5 coats/sweaters per day!
The pictures you are about to see are dirty as can be, lol, but please don't
judge her, she is a pretty little princess at home, but outside she's a wild thang! 

The snow is melting, it was warmer today, but the winds were so strong, even 
hubby & I had a hard time trying to not fall over from the wind pushing us in
our bums! Chanel however as usual enjoyed it all, and hopped along with the
crazy wind.


Here she is, my little munchkin, not too dirty just yet...









Checking out what her big bros are smelling.









Running happily through the absolute insane wind.(really it was that bad, broken trees and all, unfortunately)









You think this is filthy? haha, just wait and see...









What you looking at mom? I'm ok, really!









Climbing dirty, polluted snow...









Wind in my face is enjoying life to its fullest! lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Woah!!! Look at me go mama! I'm super sonic!










Oh this stinks stinky! Must explore!










Keeping up with hubby and the boys, while I rest on a bench.
I'm in 24/7 pain so walking really takes it's toll, I try to
cheat the pain by taking small moments to sit down.










Chanel having fun teasing Benji, he's a hunter so must stay on leash.










Papa throwing snowballs for his little girl.









Chasing snowballs.










It's been a good 2.5 hours that we were outside already, yet she's still hopping along, face first in the snow.




















Chanel got spooked by a loud noise.










Haha, check out that muddy belly! This is definitely not Paris Hilton's Chihuahua! lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

3 hours into the walk, still having a blast!




















Chasing papa and the boys.










This is what truly makes her happy, being one with nature.










Dora the explorer, lol.










I didn't really worry about getting anyone to pose, the boys were finally 
starting to get cold, so we were on our way home.










Sun is setting, time to go home.










One last sniff, take a good one Chanel!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone wants to cuddle a sweet Chi? 










Oh come on, why not?!










Bath time!!! Really mom, is this necessary? I'm good, promise, I'll just walk it off!










All clean!










Papa is so sweet, brought a treat to his good girl.










Rocky helps dry Chanel.










All clean and getting sleepy.










Oh yes, definitely time for a nap.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Here are a few random videos from our walk. 

Just walking along. Hubby makes fun of me because I said I won't bring my
camera on walks anymore, since I dropped it, but I obviously have no self control, lol.



Found a park bench to rest on, just need to make it through all that snow.



While I'm resting, Chanel gets to run around naked! woohoo, no more jacket!



Poor dirty little girl right after the horrible noise spooked her.



Drying herself after the bath, lol.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

little dirty monkey indeed. lol. i enjoyed everything


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, thank you. So I didn't put you to sleep? lol


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

How much does she weigh? My puppy starts shivering the minute we go out the door. She loves it, doesn't she? Did you do something to get her used to the cold or is that just all Chanel?


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Those are great pics!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Suzn said:


> How much does she weigh? My puppy starts shivering the minute we go out the door. She loves it, doesn't she? Did you do something to get her used to the cold or is that just all Chanel?



Suzn, I have been building up her endurance since she was only 10 weeks old.
My other two dogs are wild hunters who walk for a total of 6-8 hours per day.
Chanel was always very smart and eager to learn, but was not always this
outgoing, it took time and practice, little by little I got her used to exercise,
walks, the elements, different textures, etc. She is a cryptic merle, which 
makes her larger than a standard Chi, she is almost 8lbs, not overweight at
all, but has a very thick double coat that makes her look big imo. Definitely
a good wind proof, water proof, warm jacket is a must for a pup, during the
colder times it makes a huge difference, especially for short coated Chis.
I always say, no matter what breed or size your dog is you can enjoy the
outdoors with him, and you can build their tolerance as much as their
endurance with patience and practice. Lots of praise, positive reinforcement,
high pitch sweet words, maybe even an occasional treat, anything to make
the experience enjoyable and fun.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> Those are great pics!



Thank you! Outdoor shots are my favorite, they are a great reminder of how much fun we had that day.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG LS i loveeee these pics , lol i love how she doesnt care and just goes with the flow, gets all dirty and is very happy looking. No doubt that ur a great momma 2 her and the boys, they all look like they are just living , loving and enjoying life 2 its fullest. Love her lil bath time look lol cuteeeeee dirty belly!!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Laura. 

Hubby and I literally live for our dogs,
their happiness comes first, and when
they are happy so are we. There is no
better pass time for us then to be with them.

We don't let the dirty city get in our way,
we try to make the best of it. We do have
a gorgeous mountain near by, only about a
2 hour walk, hubby takes the dogs there
each morning at 4am, they love it, it's pretty.
But the rest of the day we just get lost in the
city, walking, looking for parks and trails, it's
fun. We do wish to move to the country side
in a few years, the city is too loud and too busy.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Love all the pics! You're so lucky that she enjoys the snow! Her natural coat and her super cute snow jacket probably help a lot!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Love all the pics! You're so lucky that she enjoys the snow! Her natural coat and her super cute snow jacket probably help a lot!



I'm sure they do, she does have a very good attitude too, down for anything kind of girl, lol. She's fun to be around. :love5: I'm really lucky.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

She's a little firecracker, isn't she. Love all the photos, including the ones of your Baseji boys.

Chanel reminds of our Frankie - she loves to be out running around getting dirty and rolling in stinky stuff. She doesn't usually need a coat as it is not as cold here and rarely snows. But, boy, can see ever get dirty in our Westcoast rainy winter.

Toni


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Toni I can imagine! I don't know how folks with large long coated dogs do it.
I literally have to at least wash her belly and legs after each walk, sometimes it
is so bad even shampoo can barely get it out. Luckily she's small therefore is
easy to clean. I saw pictures of your three recently, they are all very nice dogs.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

She's about one of the happiest dogs I've 
ever seen! Talk about well adjusted. When you
put that amount of love and energy into
a dog you get it back a hundred fold. Chanel
proves that.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Nala said:


> She's about one of the happiest dogs I've
> ever seen! Talk about well adjusted. When you
> put that amount of love and energy into
> a dog you get it back a hundred fold. Chanel
> proves that.



Oh you are just too sweet! :love5: Thank you so much for your kind words.
You might be new here, but you sure are growing on me quickly! haha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my my ur makin dexter look like a wimp my LS! :lol:
he loves to walk around like crazy but i wouldnt catch him in dirty snow LOL!
he would just put his front paw up and stare at it..and then look at me sayin no way mom! :lol:
chanel is sucha cutie i swear!!! shes too white to get down and dirteh! :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You should send Dexter over to our house for the summer boot camp! lol 
He'll come back no longer a wimp, but a tough son of a female dog. 

lol, I'm just kidding, I'm sure Dexter could hang with Chanel in the dirty
snow no problem, he looks like a fun loving guy. How is he? I probably
ask you often, but I'm worried about the cutie pie.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> You should send Dexter over to our house for the summer boot camp! lol
> He'll come back no longer a wimp, but a tough son of a female dog.
> 
> lol, I'm just kidding, I'm sure Dexter could hang with Chanel in the dirty
> ...


lmaooo!!! boot camp for shy wimpy dogs! 

he is fun and lovin. thanks for askin again! he had quite a bellyache today  he went crazy lickin everythin in site on the floor and such. he frowed up twice all the sticks and dirt and grass he chewed on. before that he frowed up inside the house his dinner. i even frowed up from that. after all the he chewed on more dried leaves and came in finally after i was outside with him for 15 mins in the cold with a tshirt on  didn't want him chewin on poisonous plants


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> lmaooo!!! boot camp for shy wimpy dogs!
> 
> he is fun and lovin. thanks for askin again! he had quite a bellyache today  he went crazy lickin everythin in site on the floor and such. he frowed up twice all the sticks and dirt and grass he chewed on. before that he frowed up inside the house his dinner. i even frowed up from that. after all the he chewed on more dried leaves and came in finally after i was outside with him for 15 mins in the cold with a tshirt on  didn't want him chewin on poisonous plants



My goodness woman, that's scary. Did you tell all this to your cool new vet?
Did he even get back to you about all the test results and next steps to take?
I'm really sorry you are going through this, I hope Dexter gets better soon, my
heart goes out to him. I hope you feel better soon too. Hugs.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> My goodness woman, that's scary. Did you tell all this to your cool new vet?
> Did he even get back to you about all the test results and next steps to take?
> I'm really sorry you are going through this, I hope Dexter gets better soon, my
> heart goes out to him. I hope you feel better soon too. Hugs.


nope nothing yet  may have to call again. i guess thats 1 disadvantage for havin a famous vet LOL ~ thankie im sure he will be fine by tomaro and will be lickin my face again. lmao altho...he did just eat/frow up dirt, leaves, grass ew....LOL :lol: ugh i feel lightheaded right now. :sad4: hope u have a good nite  HUGS BACK! :munky2:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i really love these pics! wow, you really captured how much fun Channel was having . i wish mine would enjoy the snow like that! Minnie especially can only stay out in the snow for a couple minutes. her tiny little feet get way too cold. i tried buying doggie boots for them but there was no way they were going to let me even put them on.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is just proving that she is more than just a pretty face! She is also rugged outdoor adventure girl!!
Man, she can get dirty in the journey!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

elaina said:


> i really love these pics! wow, you really captured how much fun Channel was having . i wish mine would enjoy the snow like that! Minnie especially can only stay out in the snow for a couple minutes. her tiny little feet get way too cold. i tried buying doggie boots for them but there was no way they were going to let me even put them on.


Thank you. To this day I have not found doggie boots that stay on the feet!
Seems that they always fall off, not to mention none of my dogs enjoy their
walks as much if they are wearing shoes. All three developed tougher paw
pads from walking so much, and don't mind the elements so much anymore,
it just takes time. You can try putting a mixture of vaseline and baby powder
on her feet before snow walks, it'll help protect her virgin paws. 





jesuschick said:


> She is just proving that she is more than just a pretty face! She is also rugged outdoor adventure girl!!
> Man, she can get dirty in the journey!



Haha, disgusting isn't it? :lol: 
And thank you for calling her pretty, she's not a perfect/up to standard Chi,
but she's honestly more than perfect for our family, would not want her any
other way and would not trade her for the world. :love2:


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Trigger (my beagle) does the EXACT same thing when he gets a bath! He dries himself off as well lol.

Adorable photos and videos!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Those are great pics!! Chanel sure is no afraid to get down and dirty!


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Awwww gorgeous pics. I totally agree with you about getting chi's used to the elements. We don't have sooooo much snow in England. But Romeo is only 6 months and I've always taken him out in all weathers - carefully - at his own pace and he loves it all! I've always made sure I've treated him like a 'proper' dog with caution and not given him any limitations. And he is a 'proper' dog!  Pax the big, new boy is good on his lead, but gets so cautious of the wind and rain. I'm trying to slowly teach him that it's fun. We have lovely long countryside walks along the river where I live. At first he was so apprehensive - understandably - but now he loves it! There is nothing more fun than running behind me two chi boys behind their leads! I'm seriously out of breath keeping up with them!!! xxx


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't you dare drop that camera again...you and your camera are too much fun! 
I really enjoyed the pics & video....warms my heart to see so much fun and love :love7:
I'm with you, my dogs make my world go around


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love all the pics. I wish I could trust all mine on an outing like that. Quinn and Leah like to eat people or at least scare them off. And Claude is a big scaredy dog. Eva isn't walking on a leash yet.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

EmberLuvu said:


> Trigger (my beagle) does the EXACT same thing when he gets a bath! He dries himself off as well lol.
> 
> Adorable photos and videos!


I love Beagles! If you get a chance to post a picture I would love to see. 




hershey109 said:


> Those are great pics!! Chanel sure is no afraid to get down and dirty!


Haha, she's too much. Even Rocky and Benji will walk around a puddle to try
and avoid it, but this silly monkey just runs right through it! lol She's crazy. I love it! :lol:




chichi_lady said:


> Awwww gorgeous pics. I totally agree with you about getting chi's used to the elements. We don't have sooooo much snow in England. But Romeo is only 6 months and I've always taken him out in all weathers - carefully - at his own pace and he loves it all! I've always made sure I've treated him like a 'proper' dog with caution and not given him any limitations. And he is a 'proper' dog!  Pax the big, new boy is good on his lead, but gets so cautious of the wind and rain. I'm trying to slowly teach him that it's fun. We have lovely long countryside walks along the river where I live. At first he was so apprehensive - understandably - but now he loves it! There is nothing more fun than running behind me two chi boys behind their leads! I'm seriously out of breath keeping up with them!!! xxx


Awww sounds dreamy! I would just love to live out in the countryside, 
trees, fields, lakes, rivers, open sky, that's the life! You are fortunate 
to live in a beautiful area and have such beautiful dogs by your side. 





Mel's chi's said:


> Don't you dare drop that camera again...you and your camera are too much fun!
> I really enjoyed the pics & video....warms my heart to see so much fun and love :love7:
> I'm with you, my dogs make my world go around


Oh you! You're just too much. :daisy: Thank you, you made me smile from ear to ear, lol.




quinnandleah said:


> Love all the pics. I wish I could trust all mine on an outing like that. Quinn and Leah like to eat people or at least scare them off. And Claude is a big scaredy dog. Eva isn't walking on a leash yet.


If you work on it, it'll come. I'm sure it's not easy since your pups are so close in age, you must have your hands full.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Chanel is just showing everyone that even runway models can have some fun...but in the end always return to looking beautiful....:sunny:


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome pictures and I love love love the videos!
You are so cute LS, I love your little voice 

It's really beautiful to see such happy dogs, running
carefree. Thank you so much for sharing with us!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

nabi said:


> Chanel is just showing everyone that even runway models can have some fun...but in the end always return to looking beautiful....:sunny:


Aww, you're so sweet. Thank you. :daisy:




Christabelle said:


> Awesome pictures and I love love love the videos!
> You are so cute LS, I love your little voice
> 
> It's really beautiful to see such happy dogs, running
> carefree. Thank you so much for sharing with us!!


Oh no not my little voice!  I sound so silly, I can't stand it, lol. 
Thank you Christa, I love sharing a bit of my babies with you, I'm a proud mama! 
I just can't get enough of them, I think everything they do is fascinating, lol.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

how wonderful ur group is :love4:


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Enjoyed every single picture and video. They made me smile! Also made me ALMOST miss Quebecian winter... almost.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jesslan said:


> how wonderful ur group is :love4:


Thank you. 
I don't think we met yet, nice to meet you, your pup is very precious!
Is that your only dog?




pastel said:


> Enjoyed every single picture and video. They made me smile! Also made me ALMOST miss Quebecian winter... almost.


Haha, oh come on it's not so bad! :laughing8:
Supposed to be -21 tomorrow morning...in March...no big deal, right?! lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you.
> I don't think we met yet, nice to meet you, your pup is very precious!
> Is that your only dog?
> 
> ...


hey my LS that was me on jesslan's post LOL! i was checking for her if her account still worked. and what better place to test than here! if u want to talk to her though u can always e-mail her at [email protected] she is oodles of fun to talk to :lol: i do know that she would say that though if it was her! :coolwink:


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> hey my LS that was me on jesslan's post LOL! i was checking for her if her account still worked. and what better place to test than here! if u want to talk to her though u can always e-mail her at [email protected] she is oodles of fun to talk to :lol: i do know that she would say that though if it was her! :coolwink:


:O impersonating a member! GET HER!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

pastel said:


> :O impersonating a member! GET HER!!


hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I love the pics and how much fun everyone seems to be having.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I love your dogs, all of them! But your pictures do remind me how little I miss dirty snow and slushy sidewalks...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> hey my LS that was me on jesslan's post LOL! i was checking for her if her account still worked. and what better place to test than here! if u want to talk to her though u can always e-mail her at [email protected] she is oodles of fun to talk to :lol: i do know that she would say that though if it was her! :coolwink:


first I was like...
:shock:



then I was like...
:scratch:




and now take this! ...for weirding me out!
:bootyshake:

You are one strange lady! 





Bandit said:


> I love the pics and how much fun everyone seems to be having.


Thanks.  We do have fun, especially when I put the camera away, 
then the silliness begins lol, since hubby is shy on camera.




doginthedesert said:


> I love your dogs, all of them! But your pictures do remind me how little I miss dirty snow and slushy sidewalks...


You know what, I showed your hiking pics to hubby and this was his face... :tongue9:

He is sooo jealous of where you live, and so am I. We are both willing to trade homes with you whenever you are ready!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha hey heyyyy!!! dont shake ur butt at me! imma tell ur hubs LMAO :lol:
i had to make sure her account was still workin, she cant post on here from her mobile  but she can read everythin LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Go ahead and tell him! I'm not scared, I'll shake my booty at both of you! :tongue5:


:booty:


:dance:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Go ahead and tell him! I'm not scared, I'll shake my booty at both of you! :tongue5:
> 
> 
> :booty:
> ...


ottytrain4:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, a Chi running & playing endlessly in those temps for hours on end - I am amazed, I'd be flat out getting my sorry butt around the block, nevermind what you do, that's fantastic!

I don't do cold, not in any shape or form ... have travelled the world twice and never even laid eyes on snow, but it sure looks like fun, if I had some sort of battery operated heat suit on lol.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Suzn, I have been building up her endurance since she was only 10 weeks old.
> My other two dogs are wild hunters who walk for a total of 6-8 hours per day.
> Chanel was always very smart and eager to learn, but was not always this
> outgoing, it took time and practice, little by little I got her used to exercise,
> ...



Wow! what a tough little pooch, I know where you live.. and I know what the winters are like there! :lol: you guys have so much snow compared to us, we barely got anything this year.. not really complaining though! 

My dogs would never tolerate a walk that long.. ha ha, My littlest one is a pain to walk he's very very slow and I have to really slow down for him and even then he's still behind me! I can truly say he is a dog who could never run away! he also cannot stand rain or snow or anything wet on his feet.
Diva dog!

Ahh well! suits me fine, I'm not one for long walks anyhow, bit of a diva myself 
I am absolutely stunned at how dirty she gets! that's just totally wild!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, what beautiful pics! Unfortunately I was unable to view them all (stupid dial up connection :banghead, but the ones I did see were just great. 

PS I really love this pic. I loved it so much I made it into a siggy. No pressure to use it though. It was fun just making it.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Hollysmom said:


> Awww, what beautiful pics! Unfortunately I was unable to view them all (stupid dial up connection :banghead, but the ones I did see were just great.
> 
> PS I really love this pic. I loved it so much I made it into a siggy. No pressure to use it though. It was fun just making it.


This is wonderful! You are a talented siggy maker 
And of course the model is spectacular!!:color:


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> This is wonderful! You are a talented siggy maker
> And of course the model is spectacular!!:color:


Thank you so much Melanie! But I can't take all the credit. I was inspired by the model. I couldn't have done it without her.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Like i always say.. " if you come back clean, then you didnt have fun".


----------



## bavarianedelweiss (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that´s so sweet!
She seems to have a great time outdoors!
May I ask where you got the coats?
I have a really hard time finding clothes and harnesses that fit my little chi.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow--this is a great thread for people who think their Chis can't go out and get some exercise! Good for Chanel! My Chis can't stand the snow, but she's just amazing! I wonder if it's her brothers' influence?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Wow, a Chi running & playing endlessly in those temps for hours on end - I am amazed, I'd be flat out getting my sorry butt around the block, nevermind what you do, that's fantastic!
> 
> I don't do cold, not in any shape or form ... have travelled the world twice and never even laid eyes on snow, but it sure looks like fun, if I had some sort of battery operated heat suit on lol.



Haha, battery operated heat suit sounds great, lol. 
It's really not that bad though, we keep moving so we stay warm.
We might not live in our dream area, or our dream weather, but we
make the best out of what we have. We love our dogs and we love
the outdoors, it's our way of life, simple but perfect. 

By the way I'm glad you joined the forum, you seem like such a fun
loving, kind, genuine person, it's a pleasure to have you here. 






KittyD said:


> Wow! what a tough little pooch, I know where you live.. and I know what the winters are like there! you guys have so much snow compared to us, we barely got anything this year.. not really complaining though!
> 
> My dogs would never tolerate a walk that long.. ha ha, My littlest one is a pain to walk he's very very slow and I have to really slow down for him and even then he's still behind me! I can truly say he is a dog who could never run away! he also cannot stand rain or snow or anything wet on his feet.
> Diva dog!
> ...



You a diva??? Noooo way!  lol, I'm just kidding. I think you are great.
Funny I tell you I miss you posting and then I disappear. It's been a
challenging week. Going to try and post more often.






Hollysmom said:


> Awww, what beautiful pics! Unfortunately I was unable to view them all (stupid dial up connection :banghead, but the ones I did see were just great.
> 
> PS I really love this pic. I loved it so much I made it into a siggy. No pressure to use it though. It was fun just making it.



Oh you are so cool! That is a beautiful siggy. Thank you SO much! :daisy:
I will add it to my little collection and I will absolutely use it, it's super!
Love the pink. 






Mel's chi's said:


> This is wonderful! You are a talented siggy maker
> And of course the model is spectacular!!:color:


Chanel says: Oh you! :nhappy2:
And YES Holly's mom is super talented, and very thoughtful!





EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> She is beautiful!


Thank you very much. :toothy8:






EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Like i always say.. " if you come back clean, then you didnt have fun".


Haha, so true! :laughing8:




mandcphotography said:


> Oh my goodness, that´s so sweet!
> She seems to have a great time outdoors!
> May I ask where you got the coats?
> I have a really hard time finding clothes and harnesses that fit my little chi.


Most of Chanel's clothing is from Hip Doggie. I like their stuff it's durable.
The fact that it's cute is a plus! 




Finn said:


> Wow--this is a great thread for people who think their Chis can't go out and get some exercise! Good for Chanel! My Chis can't stand the snow, but she's just amazing! I wonder if it's her brothers' influence?



She was never given a choice to not like the outdoors. I made it clear to her
since the beginning that good girls follow their pack and don't complain. She
as a pup tried to test me a couple of times, but I didn't give into her drama
and she quickly learned that cooperating gets her rewards, but if she throws
fits she gets ignored. And do you know a Chihuahua that likes to be ignored? lol


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Haha, battery operated heat suit sounds great, lol.
> It's really not that bad though, we keep moving so we stay warm.
> We might not live in our dream area, or our dream weather, but we
> make the best out of what we have. We love our dogs and we love
> ...


Well done for you and Chanel! Finn LOVES going outside in the hiking pouch and I always worried if he would get cold, but he doesn't seem to, at least when the sun is out. They are tough little guys when given the chance.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh gosh! I feel your pain!
Thats the trouble I always have with Prada!
Light colored dogs are much more difficult to keep clean.
I have to clean her face every day to prevent tear stains and she has to have baths or at least get wiped with wipes ll the time because it is always rainy and muddy in the UK
P.s I LOOOOVEE the picture of her with her head dug in snow! LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Finn said:


> Well done for you and Chanel! Finn LOVES going outside in the hiking pouch and I always worried if he would get cold, but he doesn't seem to, at least when the sun is out. They are tough little guys when given the chance.



I don't know what I would do if I lived where you are, because of the scary
hawks. I mean can your pups even run around at all? Or at least on leash?
Or are the birds always watching?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

guccigrande said:


> Oh gosh! I feel your pain!
> Thats the trouble I always have with Prada!
> Light colored dogs are much more difficult to keep clean.
> I have to clean her face every day to prevent tear stains and she has to have baths or at least get wiped with wipes ll the time because it is always rainy and muddy in the UK
> P.s I LOOOOVEE the picture of her with her head dug in snow! LOL



Oh I can imagine with all the rain you get, poor you that's a lot of cleaning!
How was your trip to Dubai? I know you had some stress when you got back,
but did you at least have a nice time there?


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh you are so cool! That is a beautiful siggy. Thank you SO much! :daisy:
> I will add it to my little collection and I will absolutely use it, it's super!
> Love the pink.


You're very welcome! I'm so glad you like it. :hello1:




~LS~ said:


> Chanel says: Oh you! :nhappy2:
> And YES Holly's mom is super talented, and very thoughtful!


Aww, thank you. You are much too kind.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awwwhhhh cant wait to take tillie out in the snow! (if it ever snows!  )  x


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Great pictures! She really got dirty, but it looks like she was havin the time of her life!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

What great pictures. You all look like your having a great time..I tried taking Amberleah lou lou in snow and she stood there freezing, pick me up mommy. This spring ill take her out and walk her down to creek. kinda scared they spotted a bear. I might just have to bring my gun...


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> What great pictures. You all look like your having a great time..I tried taking Amberleah lou lou in snow and she stood there freezing, pick me up mommy. This spring ill take her out and walk her down to creek. kinda scared they spotted a bear. I might just have to bring my gun...


You are cracking me up today Theresa! I see this post just after your salmon slam


----------

